# The Polish Fort....... in Poland



## Derelict-UK (Oct 5, 2012)

This is Beautiful, We have done a similar one in Antwerp (better condition) as well as Dover's Casemates.

You wouldn't know it is there, TomTom knew, but only just.

It appears to be very large with very long and high outer walls for its dry moat, then you can see a path into it and the sheer size swallows you up!

We had a few other things to do that day but this could had easily taken a full day to explore!

1.






2.





3. The outer wall stretching down into the distance...





4. The tunnel leading inside the complex...





5.





6. Me looking up (posing lol)





7.





8.





9. Camoflauge!!





10.





11.







*D-UK*


----------



## chizyramone (Oct 5, 2012)

Blimmin' eck, that's so cool.

Nice one


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, now thats my idea of a good explore. What a stunning place. Excellent.


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 5, 2012)

Top draw chap :thumbs:


----------



## night crawler (Oct 5, 2012)

Dam that was good.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thats amazing thanks.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 5, 2012)

Good stuff what a place .


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 5, 2012)

these reports of yours are just great..what a brill adventure you had..thankyou for posting on them all


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 6, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> these reports of yours are just great..what a brill adventure you had..thankyou for posting on them all



No problem  there are a lot more to come!


----------



## sploradora (Oct 6, 2012)

awesome !!! saw these pics and was instantly whisked away to skyrim land!! gorgeous pics


----------



## Bones out (Oct 6, 2012)

Good stuff there ....


----------



## seansamurai1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Even the insides look massive.


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 6, 2012)

Brilliant stuff D-UK. I assume this is sort of 18th/19th Century, so possibly built around the time of the January Uprising (1863?). If it was it is probably Russian built (explaining the grand scale and all!)

Godzy


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 8, 2012)

godzilla73 said:


> Brilliant stuff D-UK. I assume this is sort of 18th/19th Century, so possibly built around the time of the January Uprising (1863?). If it was it is probably Russian built (explaining the grand scale and all!)
> 
> Godzy



eeerrrr, yes probably, although I have no idea at all!!


----------



## chris (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely stuff - thanks for posting. It has the look of a SereRivieres 1870 vintage French fort so may be of that sort of age


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 8, 2012)

Awesome and so similar to the Verdun forts. The next to last shot is the one for me.

Great!


----------



## maxmix (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice explore, great pics, thanks for sharing!!!


----------

